
ChronoFlo – a calendar with an integrated timeline for easy navigation - alexkearns
https://www.chronoflocalendar.com
======
alexkearns
Here's some links to full-screen calendars built using ChronoFlo Calendar:

[https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/calendar/shared/2691/88266...](https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/calendar/shared/2691/8826686332/)
[https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/calendar/shared/2700/88266...](https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/calendar/shared/2700/8826686332/)
[https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/calendar/shared/2701/88266...](https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/calendar/shared/2701/8826686332/)
[https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/calendar/shared/2702/88266...](https://www.chronoflocalendar.com/calendar/shared/2702/8826686332/)

I am the developer of this. I built this because I couldn't find any nicely
designed embeddable calendars. Happy to answer questions.

